# BSD Tools for iPhone unlock



## rpat458 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'd like to try an unlock my iPhone for Rogers however I'm not sure about one thing mentioned on ModMyiPhone site. The instruction seem to be straight forward however I'm not sure what BSD Tolls are that they refer to in part 4 of the Mac install process. IPhone unlock OS X Part 4 - ModMyiPhone - Wiki

I'm using most programs on my iPhone and now I want to get the phone feature going on Rogers. Anyone know what BSD is, can it be jailbreak or a program that goes by another name? I haven't seen the software available anywhere so I'm wondering if this is something else?

Anyone know?


----------



## Oompa_Loompa (Nov 13, 2005)

*Bsd*

where you able to figure out what to do.... do you have an update --- I'm approaching this step now.......:baby:


----------



## rpat458 (Aug 17, 2007)

*BSD Tools*

Not a word from anybody, usually someone on the board responds within an hour or so but not today and I'm anxious. I'm going to send the question to someone on the ModMyiPhone site and if I hear anything back I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## Oompa_Loompa (Nov 13, 2005)

*BSD loading for me....*

** Be sure to use the slider to unlock

1) Once you get the INSTALLER that APPTAPP installed onto your iPhone click on it. 

2) Once in the INSTALLER program -- click refresh.... you can scroll through a list of apps -- you will see BSD Subsystem (Unix tools for he iPhone) as one listed.... BUT INSTALL in the correct order as it states here in Step 2 (in order) IPhone unlock OS X Part 3 - ModMyiPhone - Wiki


From what i can tell Community System, BSD Subsystem is a program that give you access to Tools for your iPhone allowing more functionality.

Should another member of this community be able to explain it better or with correct verbage... then please do step forward.


 hope that helps


----------



## Oompa_Loompa (Nov 13, 2005)

Has anyone else had trouble downloading the BSD Subsystem ? Everything going well on my unlock IPhone unlock OS X Part 3 - ModMyiPhone - Wiki but now I can't get the BSD Subsystem to download... iPhone says it is Downloading Package but the progress bar never gets too far :yikes: Anyone else had this trouble?


----------



## rpat458 (Aug 17, 2007)

*BSD Tools*

Thank you for the response it answers my question. I've been reading more threads and it looks like many who are trying to unlock their iPhones are not suceeding si I'm a little worried to try at this time. Maybe when someone has a one step process I'll give it a try or if I find someone that walk me through it, i'm even willing to pay. Good luck to you, I hope things go smooth for you.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

When you get to part 3, step 2; Makes sure that you have a wireless connection, the installer hangs sometimes if you start it up before getting an internet connection.

Make sure to install the Community Sources first, click on Refresh on the bottom right, then install BSD subsystem and openSSH. If this does not work try using iNdependence to install SSH, (click on SSH then Install SSH/SFTP/SCP).

But you really need the BSD Subsystem.

Let us know how it goes.

Cheers.


----------



## Oompa_Loompa (Nov 13, 2005)

Daktari, thanks for your input.

It seems to be a no go. I can download and install Community Sources -- or possibly anything else. It will not completely download the BSD system..... looks like it is downloading progress bar fills alittle bit but than nothing for minutes and hours even -- sometimes error that it cant connect to server === and it's not my WIFI which is working no problems. I just keep trying over and over for what seems like 24hours now.  

Do I need the end steps to IPhone unlock OS X Part 4 - ModMyiPhone - Wiki to finish the unlock?

I want to sign up for Rogers pay-as-you-go but without finishing the above I dont know if it will work?


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

I guess there might be some server side issues. You need to finish all the steps to unlock the phone. 

Go ahead and try the next step. It will most probably work, then you could try install the BSD subsystem later. What will probably not work are apps like mobileFinder, and commands like copy and paste and so on. 

If it does not unlock your phone. All you have to do is restore it using itunes.


----------



## Oompa_Loompa (Nov 13, 2005)

hey thanks, I skipped over to Independence and installed the SSH and stuff..... everything seems to be working fine. My iPhone is unlocked as I can surf internet, see YouTube, Maps, calendar, etc.... 

now I'm going to sign up for PYG rogers -- I dont care for Rogers much but I do love :love2: my iPhone, so outways the cons of dealing with them.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Oompa_Loompa said:


> hey thanks, I skipped over to Independence and installed the SSH and stuff..... everything seems to be working fine. My iPhone is unlocked as I can surf internet, see YouTube, Maps, calendar, etc....
> 
> now I'm going to sign up for PYG rogers -- I dont care for Rogers much but I do love :love2: my iPhone, so outways the cons of dealing with them.


NP! Enjoy the phone. You will need the BSD subsystem for the other stuff i mentioned and some apps, try installing it later. Make sure to change your SSH password using iNdependence.


----------



## Oompa_Loompa (Nov 13, 2005)

OK, very stupid question here but.... do I need the " unlock " icon on my iPhone's screen, as shown in Part 4? If so, what is it's purpose -- i can only guess that it is used to unlock the phones sim ?? Sorry if question is really dumb.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Oompa_Loompa said:


> OK, very stupid question here but.... do I need the " unlock " icon on my iPhone's screen, as shown in Part 4? If so, what is it's purpose -- i can only guess that it is used to unlock the phones sim ?? Sorry if question is really dumb.


Yes, you do. It is used to unlock the phone sim.


----------



## DirRotCA (Sep 26, 2007)

Having trouble with INdependence. I've successfully installed the dropbear SSH apparently however when I go to cyberduck to upload the files it doesn't connect to the phone through the IP for some reason.

I've also tried uninstalling the dropbear SSH and reinstalling but now I get an error maessage saying:

"Error creating /etc/dropbear directory on phone." :/



Any ideas. I'm pretty sure I did all the steps correctly.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

DirRotCA said:


> Having trouble with INdependence. I've successfully installed the dropbear SSH apparently however when I go to cyberduck to upload the files it doesn't connect to the phone through the IP for some reason.
> 
> I've also tried uninstalling the dropbear SSH and reinstalling but now I get an error maessage saying:
> 
> ...


I think the error is simply that iNdependence is trying to make a directory that is already there. Click on Installer icon scroll down and install OpenSSH (it is equivalent to dropbear SSH. You can manually delete the /etc/dropbear folder later using OpenSSH and the appropriate command. 

If you had previously connected to the iphone you will get an error "REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!" Simply go to /Users/You/.ssh and delete the file known_hosts and reconnect.

Hope this helps.

P.S. Welcome to ehMac!

Cheers.


----------



## DirRotCA (Sep 26, 2007)

That seems like it would work, OpenSSH was actually the first thing I tried, but much like the posts previous to this one I am having trouble installing BSD Subsystem, and without that installed I can't install OpenSSH.

...I feel like I'm sorta stuck.

All this for some stupid NES ROMs!!!

Thanks for the idea. Any others?


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

I guess with no options, I don't think there is another solution except a restore and do over. If you do find a solution post it here for all the others having the same problem.

Cheers.


----------



## DirRotCA (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah. That's what I was going to do next. Just completely restore and doing everything again, step by step.

Hopefully the dropbear works. I'll keep everyone updated!:heybaby:


----------

